# Warcraft 3 TFT Fatal Error



## chickennig (Jan 26, 2008)

When ever i start warcraft3 TFT it doesnt start up it starts loading but i get an error. I dont even get to the game screen when its still loading it crashes.

This application has encountered a critical error:

FATAL ERROR!

Program:	C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\War3.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:09151000

The instruction at '0x09151000' referenced memory at '0x09151000'.
The memory could not be 'read'.

Has anyone else had this error because i have been searching but it seems like no one had or had this error.I have tried reinstalling a couple of times but i dont know what else to do.


----------



## Frozenhelfire (Jan 27, 2008)

I had this error when using a cracked version of FRAPS, but that's the only time on startup. Wc3 can crash during games for various reasons. If you aren't using a cracked version of FRAPS, then I'd suggest that you reinstall. If you are using a cracked version of FRAPS, you should remove it like I did. Also, gamecam is better and free!


----------



## chickennig (Jan 26, 2008)

Frozenhelfire said:


> I had this error when using a cracked version of FRAPS, but that's the only time on startup. Wc3 can crash during games for various reasons. If you aren't using a cracked version of FRAPS, then I'd suggest that you reinstall. If you are using a cracked version of FRAPS, you should remove it like I did. Also, gamecam is better and free!


Ive already reintalled like 5 times. I dont remember if i have used a cracked version of FRAPS either. How do i know if i uninstalled everything of FRAPS?

But after i get that error it says "Frozen Throne was unable to locate your CD-ROM drive. Please make sure your Frozen Throne disc is in your CD-ROM Drive, then click on 'Retry'.
The disc is already inside the CD-ROM drive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Frozenhelfire (Jan 27, 2008)

If you have it in a DVD drive, try switching it. I have two drives and I generally have to switch it to my CD drive. Check this by going into My Computer and looking for a TFT icon where a CD drive is normally located. Although doubtful, it could be a hardware problem. Pop it out, put it back in. If the icon fails to show, try another CD. TFT may not have been formatted to be read by DVD drives, but I am not one to make a guess on this as I am not educated with the rom drives.


----------



## DeBug (Feb 19, 2008)

You have the cracked version I think.  Try to find the crack of 1.21 or you cannot play Warcraft 3.


----------



## Sweetersteve (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, i have this "fatal error" when trying to start up wc3 tft..

FATAL ERROR!

Program: c:\program files\warcraft iii\war3.exe
Exception 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:0306A6A8

The instruction at 0x0306A6A8 referenced memory at '0x0306A6A8'
The memory could not be 'read'

This is for the 1.21b patch too so finding a crack wasn't easy as it allows no cd play.

I have reinstalled and patched and tried everything i can think of and nothing seems to work so thought i could ask question maybe see if u could help me fix it, i really wanna play it.

Thankyou!

Steve


----------



## donna555 (May 5, 2008)

i have a emachines we bought world of warcraft downloaded it and it keeps saying restart said ports need to be opened in order to play. i don't know how to open the ports it also said that the firewalls could be blocking the ports.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

HI Donna you'd probably get a better response if you started your own thread. If you know your Operating System and the firewall being used, for example if it's the Windows XP firewall that'll help in finding a solution.


----------

